
Why We Do Code Review - mooreds
https://www.culturefoundry.com/cultivate/technology/why-we-do-code-review/
======
Ramiro
> The reviewer should download the branch to their local environment, follow
> the deploy instructions (if present) and make sure the code “does what it
> says on the tin”

This looks like a very onerous requirement for reviewers (although tools like
gitlab or getdockup.com automate it), I wonder if a) is really useful in
catching issues, b) the process they used to convince the team to spend this
extra time when reviewing. In my experience is that devs don't really want to
spend more than a few minutes skimming through a PR.

